

Trump proposes massive one-time tax on the rich - edoloughlin
http://edition.cnn.com/ALLPOLITICS/stories/1999/11/09/trump.rich/index.html

======
jejones3141
Two comments:

\-- there's nothing as permanent as a temporary tax

\-- the government will just spend that much more; I'm not even sure that a
constitutional balanced budget amendment will help, because it is sure to have
some exception for emergencies, at which point there will of course be a
perpetual emergency.

------
steanne
there's nothing stopping him and any other rich person he can convince to make
that kind of contribution to the public debt right now.

[https://www.pay.gov/public/form/start/23779454/](https://www.pay.gov/public/form/start/23779454/)

------
lukevdp
Maybe this should be marked as from 1999!

